# Ohio Division II Portage Lakes #2 Qualifier Results



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I would like to thank all our sponsors and all the teams that came out today. There were some really nice fish weighed in today congrats to Derek Jackson and Tim Harmon for there first place finish with 5 fish weighing 12.61lbs

Congrats to Josh Denney and Gary Denney for Taking Big Bass with a beautiful 4.27lb LM.

Great fishing everyone and thanks for coming out. Pictures will be posted shortly.

Place	Team	Number of fish	Total Weight	Big Bass	Points
1	Derek Jackson and Tim Harmon	5	12.61	3.13	300
2	Gary Hilton	5	12.15 299
3	Matt Temme and Eddie Fields	5	12.12	3.46	298
4	Randy Crawford and Wayne Weatsall	5	9.99 297
5	Kris Kochheiser and Josh Lunsford	5	9.81	4.06	296
6	Jeremy Barker and David Branham (DD)	5	9.17	3.61	295
7	Matt Schlosser and Donald Flynn	5	8.96	2.85	294
8	Travis Beeman and Gary Elliot	5	8.87 293
9	Marlin Temme and Heat Whitehair	5	8.52	3.77	292
10	Rusty Boggs and Rex Gleisinger	5	7.61	1.63	291
11	Josh Denney and Gary Denney	2	7.13	4.27BB	290
12	Joe Harmon and Thomas Armbruster	5	6.39	1.68	289
13	Jerry Holston and Nick Prokesh	4	5.22 288
14	Chris Prokesh and Dany Krych	1	1.64 287
15	Ted Baldwin Sr and Ted Baldwin Jr	0	0	0	277

Total fish	62 
Total weight	120.19

From Left to right. 1st place Tim Harmon & Derek Jackson, Big Bass 4.27lbs Josh Denney, 3rd Place Eddie Fields and Matt Temme, 2nd Place Gary Hilton









Big Bass 4.27lbs Josh Denney 









1st place team of Derek Jackson and Tim Harmon with fish









Kris Kochheiser with a nice 4.06lb LM


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

We would also like to welcome 3 new teams to the circuit which puts us at a total of 21 teams.

Welcome back Josh and Gary Denney, Welcome Rusty Boggs and Rex Gleisinger and Welcome Gary Hilton.

Its going to be a great year.

And as of right now the Team of Josh and Gary Denney are in the Lead to possibly win $1,000 Big bass of the year thanks to Graham Toyota. With there 4.27lb Big Bass today at portage.


----------

